# #4FACT -	New Audi Crown Gear Differential Weighs 4.8kg, 2kg Lighter than Torsen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

<b>#4FACT</b>
New Audi Crown Gear Differential Weighs 4.8kg, 2kg Lighter than Torsen

*Context*
Learned during Audi's winter driving event Fascination quattro held near Mont Tremblant.

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we hear at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

